# To buy or not to buy



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

Currently have a work colleagues Ram Mountain bike in my garage and hes after 500 for it second hand, just wondering what peoples opinions on this idea might be.

Ill get some pics up when i can.

Cheers.
Graham.


----------



## R32rob (Feb 26, 2008)

Whats a Ram?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

R32rob said:


> Whats a Ram?


Edited sorry, dont have a sheep in my garage


----------



## chrisibiza (Aug 6, 2008)

I have never heard of the brand RAM and I deal with bikes and parts on a daily basis but a quick google search and I can see that they are bulgarian. Definitely not a popular brand in the UK. 

Get a few pics up and the spec and we'll tell you what its worth


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

http://www.ram-bikes.co.uk/ uk website, its a full suspension jobber was 2k i believe in its day ill grab a spce list soon its filthy at the mo and I have it on loan currently, i dont intend throwing myself off silly jumps n stuff im too old and fragile these days


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)




----------



## Nickos (Apr 27, 2006)

I'd buy it.

If it turns out it's not for you, then you could ebay it for more!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

I had this theory that id rather buy a good 2nd hand bike for 500 than a new low end one, the owner of this bike upgraded to a aScott Ransom and has another im not sure of so he never buys crap, it needs a new rear tyre and a bit of tlc but im hoping to blag tyres off of him


----------



## chrisibiza (Aug 6, 2008)

Looks not to bad although just check the forks as the 55's have some problems.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

Now im in a quandry, another work colleague has offered me his scott genius for the same money and its hardly ever been ridden and condition is A1 so am unsure what to do


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

right, been to see the scott today and have brought it home its an awesome bike and will be much more suitable to my needs, i'll get some pics up when i get it out the car


----------

